

"c# programmers aren't really programmers" - ghiculescu
http://alex.ghiculescu.com/post/8642020549/c-programmers-arent-really-programmers-its-not

======
proggR
Though I do agree that the current generation of developers are incredibly
fortunate and most of us wouldn't be able to do the same job 20-30 years ago,
the line "there’s no shame in standing on the shoulders of others and building
on their work" pretty much sums up the way this should be perceived. Its basic
DRY.

------
subv3rsion
Edit suggestion: replace "C#" with "VB.NET". Just saying.

------
wslh
Is this a joke?

